# As promised a few pics from the weekend.



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

it was a cool and rainy weekend in North Texas. Good for brewing and Smoking.

Started out steeping grains.








adding hops


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

60 min boil







chilling


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

into the fermentor, Germon Brown Ale. There ars a few more steps to this just gave you the short course.


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

Statred Saturday with a little cheese to go with the beer.







After


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

Moved right along to the second brew for the wekend. A weizen something


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

preparing the yeast







chilling again


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

and into the frementation


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

Started Sunday putting the Keg system into the frige

all Taped in


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

And finally a couple of chickens and time to chill


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

And this Home Brew is for you


----------



## irie (Mar 12, 2012)

talk about an epic weekend, fresh beer, fresh smoked cheese and some chicken to top it all off! Will you be my neighbor? looks awesome man!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## bluto (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## harleysmoker (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks like a fun weekend, all looks good.  I'm with Irie, wish I had a neighbor like you.


----------



## frosty (Mar 12, 2012)

Nicely done!  Great color on the cheese.  I am aging some in the fridge right now, for our next dinner party.   Friends love the smoked cheese, and rave about it.  Good luck on the brew and cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a heck of a weekend! Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## jno51 (Mar 12, 2012)

My sweet wife had taken our son to Arkansas to check out the University of Arkansas and left the oh man at home. Needless to say I had an awesome weekend doing what I love. Had a few brews with friends and a little cheese to go along with it.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome! I love to drink out of mason jars too!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 13, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Awesome! I love to drink out of mason jars too!




X 10 to 12 for me

joe


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice very nice .


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2012)

51, morning....  Man o man..... all that looks mighty fine to me.....   Where you live, you must have more than 24 hours in a day 'cause you got too much done to be on regular time...

     Does the bride know you drilled a hole in her fridge ?????   Dave


----------

